# LTC to MTC on Windows



## SanTai (Apr 8, 2012)

For mac there is a fantastic little program called Lockstep, by figure 53. Figure 53 | Lockstep | LTC synchronization, no hardware needed

It is a software solution that translates LTC to MTC. And it is very inexpensive.

I have searched for something similar to Windows but have not been able to find any software solution. Neither have I found any hardware solutions that output MTC on usb.(For a reasonable price)


Is there possible to translate SMPTE to MTC on a budget for windows?


----------



## wakkoroti (Apr 14, 2012)

FYI. For Mac, same thing but free SMPTE Reader | Timecode Synchronizer


----------



## SanTai (Apr 14, 2012)

wakkoroti said:


> FYI. For Mac, same thing but free SMPTE Reader | Timecode Synchronizer



Nice! Is it solid?


Why doesn't this kind of software exists for Windows?


----------



## metti (Apr 14, 2012)

You could almost certainly make something that does this in MAX/MSP though that isn't a particularly affordable or easy solution to the problem.


----------



## SanTai (Apr 21, 2012)

metti said:


> You could almost certainly make something that does this in MAX/MSP though that isn't a particularly affordable or easy solution to the problem.



Max the Ableton development kit? I did some research but i could not find any clue if it had any support for decoding LTC on the audio input


----------



## wakkoroti (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, I use it everyday. 


SanTai said:


> Nice! Is it solid?


----------



## metti (Apr 21, 2012)

SanTai said:


> Max the Ableton development kit? I did some research but i could not find any clue if it had any support for decoding LTC on the audio input



Cycling 74 MAX/MSP. I don't know whether it will do that for you automatically but you could definitely create a patch yourself that does it.


----------

